

Jobs2.0 - Data-Centric jobs for the next Generation - akavount
http://gigaom.com/collaboration/jobs-2-0-data-centric-jobs-for-generation-y/

======
RonileSille13
Wonder how many companies already have these types of jobs?

~~~
akavount
I know for sure that Trada does (because I fill one of those data roles there
:) ), but not sure about others! I'd love to hear if anybody has a big list
that does though!

